# Having some issues with cadillac horns/relay



## HellaciousA (Oct 7, 2011)

I've purchased and installed 4 cadillac horns (a, b, c, and d note) and installed them using the Wolo 2 wire horn kit. I followed these instructions: 

http://www.wolo-mfg.com/mchwk-2 english.pdf

Both gray wires coming off the relay run to each of the factory horn wires. Per the instructions, it isn't important which grey wire goes to which factory horn wire. The relay is good for 30 amps, and I'm running an inline fuse to the postive terminal on the battery that is also 30 amps. When I sound the horn, the relay clicks and no horn noise. The ground is at the negative battery terminal and I tried moving it to another ground that is on the core support near the headlamp--same result. 

When I put my DMM in the fuse holder and press the horn button, I get about 1 volt, and that's it. The horns themselves have two wire running off each one, one green and one black. I wired the greens together which run to the ground on the battery. The black wires are all run together and run to the red wire coming off the relay. All the joints have been soldered and heat shrinked. Factory horn has worked fine with no issues, and I'm only upgrading due to it not being strong enough. Inline fuse is not blown either. 

I have tested all 4 horns wired together without the relay directly to the battery to make sure they work, and they do. Is it possible the relay itself is bad? That's the only thing left I can think of at the moment. The relay itself is a 4 prong one that came with the wolo kit. How can I test it? 

At this point I'm running out of ideas and I can't pull the bumper back off to check the wiring again until Friday. Thanks to anyone who can help.

Here's some photos of how I've mounted them:


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Hopefully you have a voltmeter. You need to see where your losing power, but it sounds like the relay might not be hooked up, confirm wires are hooked up right.


----------



## HellaciousA (Oct 7, 2011)

I called Wolo's tech support, turns out I wired it wrong. Needs to be wired in parallel, not series. I'll fix it this weekend and post up a sound clip for everybody.


----------

